# Yet another shed build



## flying haggis (15 Apr 2012)

Mission statement

Get rid of this






and smaller shed next to it

use this





to make this





I have started on the base and will post more later as I know how you all like WIP pics


----------



## Shultzy (15 Apr 2012)

Unless your shed needs the front door I wouldn't bother as it only reduces wall space. Same with the window, does it need to be that big?


----------



## cambournepete (15 Apr 2012)

I agree about the door but the window looks about right to me.
All depends what's planned to go inr there and where though


----------



## Dodge (15 Apr 2012)

The more natural light the better in my opinion - but make sure the glass is toughened - I learnt the hard way


----------



## flying haggis (15 Apr 2012)

Hi all

what the sketch up doesnt show is that the shed is divided internally to seperate thegardening c**p from sawdust making activities hence the two doors. the window is probably not that width but the sketch up is only my guide, the whole build is basically in my head and so far I have three walls built. I will post more pics soon.
thanks for the comments though.


----------



## doorframe (16 Apr 2012)

As you say the window dimension is not yet confirmed, you've still got time to grab something very cheap off ebay and build around it. Doing it the other way round (buying a window to fit a specific opening) could give you problems.

Why not have it ALL as your workshop, and stick up a 6 x 4 for the gardening stuff, if SWMBO will let you get away with it?

Roy


----------



## flying haggis (16 Apr 2012)

Hi Roy

you must be pyschic, as that is exactly what I have done. Window off e-bay (needs height lessened ) then the frame has been built to suit the window. The smaller shed used to hold(just) all the gardening stuff mowers etc, but I still get a bigger sawdust shed as I have increased the base width of the previous two sheds from 6ft to 8ft and the length of the new twin shed is 22ft
more pics
the base is 3x2 with DPC between the timber and concrete





the original power cable realigned through the base with phone and cat5 added (might as well do it now)





the floor is 22mm gravel boards pressure treated 

more to follow


----------



## flying haggis (18 Apr 2012)

More progress
Some of these





have been tranformed in to these





and I even managed (between the showers today) to partially clad one wall





you can also see my roof joist template





Thats all for now as the temperature outside is not condusive to staying out too long.


----------



## Cegidfa (19 Apr 2012)

Morning fh,

You are off to a 'flying' start; the build will go quickly at this stage. We couldn't believe what we achieved in three days.
I do like the template for the roof....canny move for getting the cut outs.
I notice that you have overhung the featheredge. Will the next 'wall' be cut on the stud, so that they butt together?
If so, how will you approach the waterproofing at the corners? 
Good luck with the build.

Regards...Dick.


----------



## flying haggis (24 Apr 2012)

Further progress, between the showers,hail, wind! So much for spring. In my neck of the woods there hasnt been a day without rain since the hosepipe ban was introduced!!




















Managing to do about 45mins each evening after work, but having started at 0345 this morning enthusiasm wanes slightly


----------



## flying haggis (25 Apr 2012)

Cegidfa":1qpguy69 said:


> Morning fh,
> 
> You are off to a 'flying' start; the build will go quickly at this stage. We couldn't believe what we achieved in three days.
> I do like the template for the roof....canny move for getting the cut outs.
> ...




Hi Dick
I must have missed your reply hence my late reply to you.
The previous shed had the cladding fitted the same way as i propose and didnt have a problem re waterproofing. The corners between the shiplap boards will probably have a quarter bead down the edge. The template was a good idea till i stepped back whilst manouvering a side wall on Sunday and broke the end :roll:


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Apr 2012)

wow it is going up quick!

Like you we've had no let up in the rain for around 10days now. 
Getting workshop time is hard when it's raining, as for me I have to run extention leads out to the top of the garden! hate it


----------



## flying haggis (2 May 2012)

Hi Melinda

Here in Norfolk we have had rain every day since April 1st!!, so the shed has been a slow process but just for you here is where I have got to now.






The back of the shed that adjoins my neighbour may take longer to finish as, in order to carry the shiplap along and hide the oil tank I first need to figure out how to move the tank, with about 1200L still in it. 






I only have to move the tank forward about 6in! but with the contents it probably weighs over a ton, any suggestions anyone. My neighbour kindly suggests that I pump the oil in to his tank(isn't he helpful!!)


----------



## flying haggis (4 May 2012)

Dick in Wales would be proud of the way I managed to move my oil tank.

Construct a rough (and I mean rough!!) scaffold frame





attach 5 truck ratchet straps that are pinched by another strap round the tank below the bulge and then tighten till the tank lifts and then lever the tank forward 6inches. release the straps and hey presto it worked!! should have taken pics of the lifting process but once I had started I just wanted get the tank safely back on to its support.

with that two hours work done I could continue with the cladding


----------



## Cegidfa (5 May 2012)

Morning fh,

Well done that man. Definite bout of ‘frontier spirit’ there.  =D> 
It is amazing what can be done with ‘the little grey cells’, when intractable problems occur.
Not to mention the thought of having to spend vast sums of money on ‘getting men in’ for what is really a small job. :evil: 

This is where living in the country pays dividends; I would contact my friendly farmer Hubert, and he would come round with his telehandler and have the job done in no time.
And if he charged at all, it would be no more than £10. We all need a Hubert in out lives.  

In your last pic it shows the cladding going past the end wall, what is happening there?
I know that you said the shed was to be 22 feet long, but it looks massive. :shock: 
So bonne chance with the rest of the build. (hammer) (hammer) 

Regards...DIck.


----------



## flying haggis (5 May 2012)

Hi Dick
The cladding that extends past the end wall is why i had to move the tank forward. I wanted to tidy up the area and hide the back of the tank so extending the cladding to do both jobs seemed like a good idea till I realised I had to move the tank..... The photo above ( no 108) shows the tank that is now hidden behind the cladding.

How is your palace coming on? Any more leaks yet!

Ian


----------



## Cegidfa (6 May 2012)

Morning fh,

That makes sense, they aren't the most stylish edifice known to man :wink: 
The cladding is now finished on the 'palace' and there is an update for you to peruse.

Regards...Dick.


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 May 2012)

22 feet long...... that's just greedy!!  

You could get 5 of my work shops in there!!!


----------



## flying haggis (14 May 2012)

Update
Cladding now finished and one coat of Cuprinol applied, roof felted and watertight(I hope) 




The roof was covered with Wickes Ultra Durable felt and the joints/overlaps glued with their mastic. Beware if thinking of using this felt as it comes in rolls 1m wide with no selvage/overlap strip so the actual coverage is less than 1m

and a start made on the doors




the door frame will be made and hung and then I will clad them as I dont think I could pick up and manouvere them if I pre clad them

I managed to pick up four pairs of 4"heavy duty ball bearing hinges for £4 at the local carboot so a result there.


----------



## flying haggis (21 May 2012)

The outside is now complete bar a final coat of Cuprinol and one piece of cladding at the bottom of a door and glaze the window. I need to build a small ramp for the mower so cant determine yet how much the cladding will need to be trimmed, The local carboot came up trumps again with new Union deadlocks complete with thumbturn euro cylinder and three keys for £1 each and fan heaters at 2 for £1!












Might add guttering later as well but for now it is a case of moving the gardening stuff from the old shed, so my neighbour can have it, and then fitting out the larger shed with benches, cupboards, electrics, still!(joke) etc


----------



## Melinda_dd (15 Jun 2012)

What's occurring !
Are you fitting the inside out yet? Come on we want more pictures!


----------



## flying haggis (10 Aug 2012)

Melinda_dd":2yt1uz2z said:


> What's occurring !
> Are you fitting the inside out yet? Come on we want more pictures!



Hi Melinda 
yes i have been fitting it out and yes I should have taken some more photos. I forgot, so i will slap my own wrist and I will take some just for you.


----------



## flying haggis (11 Aug 2012)

Right then, especially for Melinda, and for everyone else. Here is where i have got to so far. Insde painted with two coats of Dulux emulsion that I got for £1/5L ! Glazed with polycarb twinwall gutter up and as for the inside lights fitted, partial socket electrics in, tv and sat receiver in (for the radio channels!) benches and shelving in. Now i can start to empty the garage and put all my junk in the shed from whence it came many moons ago.


----------



## Melinda_dd (13 Aug 2012)

Now that's a workshop and a half!!! thanks for the pictures


----------



## giantbeat (13 Aug 2012)

amazing, I love that, thanks of the pics.


----------



## colinc (15 Aug 2012)

Hi, what clear height have you got inside? Am interested because I am moving house tomorrow and currently talking with the planners to see if they will let me go higher than the 2.5m limit for permitted development in the location I want. If they make me stick to 2.5m it does compromise the internal height a bit.

Colin


----------



## flying haggis (15 Aug 2012)

Hi Colin

internal height at the very tallest at the rear is 2.16, the lowest at the front is 1.90 and the clearance between the bench edges is approx 2.00

the shed was designed to be 2.475m from concrete slab to highest point :wink:


----------

